

Overcoming Artificial Stupidity - siglesias
http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/04/overcoming-artificial-stupidity/

======
tocomment
I'm sure part of the improvement in relevance is users learning what not to
ask. They can't take all the credit ...

